# Internal baffle



## Chicaurbana

¿Qué significado puede tener la siguiente oración?

_Internal baffle to facilitate collection and steam condensation._

Gracias.


----------



## Calario

"Baffle" interno para faclitar la condensación y recolección del vapor.

¿Qué es un "baffle"? esa palabra sólo la conozco para nombrar las cajas donde se montan los altavoces, pero no creo que las modernas campanas extractoras vengan con música ¿no?

Puede que se refiera a una especie de depósito.

¡El "baffle" me tiene baffled!


----------



## Chicaurbana

Gracias, de veras que esta campana extractora me está volviendo loca.


----------



## elpantufla

Al parecer un baffle es un deflector. Algo que redirecciona el flujo aire o liquido


----------



## psicutrinius

Exacto, pantufla. Esa sería la traducción, en este contexto


----------



## psicutrinius

WOW. Acabo de graduarme a SENIOR MEMBER...


----------



## miguel_es

Es un dispersor, pantalla. En aparatos de iluminación son unas telas traslúcidas que se utilizan para dispersar la luz , que provocan que esta no incida de manera muy directa y dura sobre el objeto a iluminar.


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo con Miguel. En este caso y en otros, creo que "pantalla" es el término más adecuado. 
  Pero no en todos. Por ejemplo en el caso de los altavoces, aunque puede interpretarse como una pantalla entre la parte de delante y la parte de atrás, no se puede traducir como pantalla.


----------



## jalibusa

En transporte de fluídos el término es *"chicana",* describe un obstáculo, un estorbo en la circulación, para enlentecer el flujo y/o para crear turbulencia. También empleado en inglés para describir obstáculos deliberados en circuitos de carrera de autos y para describir origen étnico (fem.) en los EE UU.


----------



## vicdark

Yo me inclino por "*deflector*", como dice elpantufla. Es así como se llaman en los termopermutadores (intercambiadores de calor) usados en refinerías y plantas petroquímicas, que manejan fluidos (gases y líquidos) como el vapor.


----------

